# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te modifikojme Start up listen.

## benseven11

Start up lista shfaq artikujt e disa skedareve exe qe aktivizohen menjehere kur ndezim kompjuterin ( start/run/msconfig/ok/startup)
Windowsi nuk ofron ndonje opsion modifikimi,pervec atij te caktivizimit/aktivizimit te ndonje artikulli aty qe behet me heqjen ose futjen e shenjes se v-se ne katrorin para skedarit exe(programit).
Shkarkohet ky aplikacion i vogel.Instalohet.
http://www.mlin.net/files/StartupCPL.zip Pas instalimit,asgje nuk ndodh,nuk sheh dritaren e programit te hapur.Programi ka futur nje ikone Start up,ne kontroll panel.Do ta shifni ne kontroll panel si figura poshte ikonen.
Pas klikut te ikona do hapet programi si me poshte.Klik ne program ne HKLM/run buton.Do shfaqet lista.Te gjithakane shenje V-je qe do te thote jane aktive,ngarkohen menjehere me ndezjen e kompjuterit.Caktivizimi i ndonje artikulli aty eshte i thjeshte njelloj si te windowsi,( start/run/msconfig/ok/startup) duke i hequr shenjen e v-se artikullit ne liste qe nuk don qe te aktivizohet me ndezjen e kompjuterit figure e trete.

----------


## benseven11

Cfare  eshte i afte te beje programi:
1.Editim per cdo artikull qe deshiron te lista.
2.Krijimi dhe futja ne liste e nje artikulli te ri.
3.Heqje e ndonje artikulli ne liste(delete).
4.Caktivizo,shiko figuren e trete te posti pare.
5.Ekzekutimin,hapjen e nje programi/aplikacioni ne liste(run now)
6.Dergoje nje artikull,ne nje folder tjeter(kategori tjeter ne regjister).
EDITIMI.
Supozojme se do bejme editim te Quick Time qe eshte ne liste.
Figura poshte si behet.

----------


## valdetshala

Shume ide e mire benseven, TE LUMTE

----------


## benseven11

Koment per piken 5,te figura e postit te meparshem.
Shume programe kane me shume se nje exe file.Psh programe security suite qe kane brenda antivirus,antispam,firewall,antispyware kane 4 e me shume skedare exe,ku secili prej tyre eshte pergjegjes per hapjen e nje miniaplikacioni brenda programit.Te figura e meparshme kur klikon ne browse files,mund te futesh nje exe file antispam.exe psh,ose antispyware.exe e cila do zevendesoje exe ne ekzistuse.Me ndezjen e kompjuterit aplikacioni antispam ose antispyware,varet cfare zgjedh do jete aktiv(ikone ne cep ekranit),ose proces ne prapaskene(task manaxher).
Nqs programi ka vetem 1 exe file,nuk duhet klikuar ne browse files,nuk ka cfare te ndryshohet.
Jo mish mash.
Nqs mbi browse files sheh psh Quick time,mos bridh neper foldera te tjera ne program files dhe fut nje exe qe i perket nje programi editor
grafik,program,editim zeri,antispyware,program rrejti etj qe ska asnje lidhje me quick time.Nqs lart sheh Quick time duhet shkuar ne program files dhe te folderii quick time dhe kerkuar per ndonje exe file tjeter.ne kete forme ndryshimi behet korrekt.

----------


## benseven11

2.Krijimi i nje artikulli te ri dhe futja e tij ne start up.
Me artikull te ri nenkuptohet nje skedar exe i ndonje programi.
Figurat me poshte japin detaje se si te fusim ne start up listen nje program.Me futjen e skedarit exe te programit ne liste,ai program do aktivizohet me ndezjen e kompjuterit.

----------


## Dito

Teper e komplikuar per nje njeri qe nuk di shume nga programet, do ju sugjeroja Tuneup si teper i thjeshte si program dhe menaxhim te rregullt te sistemit tuaj.


*
Dito.*

----------


## benseven11

Heqja(delete) e nje skedari exe(artikulli)nga lista ne start up.
Caktivizimi(disable) i nje artikulli nga lista,nje menyre tjeter pervec asaj te dhene ne figuren e trete posti pare.
Keto dy funksione modifikimi kane nje vlere shume te madhe.
Kur perdoret funksioni i heqjes(delete)
Perpara se te lexosh me poshte mbaj parasysh te MOS HEQESH KURRE ndonje artikull qe i perket windowsit,e ka origjinen nga Mikrosofti,i perket sistemit te windowsit.Kjo mund te shkaktoje krash
a.Infeksion spyware,virus,trojan,modul gjenerus reklamash pop up.
Heqja e nje artikulli qe i perket nje virusi,spyware trojan qe eshte futur fshehtas ne liste pa dijenine tende.
b.Programe te keqia me difekte qe shkaktojne krash te windowsit.Ne keto raste programi cinstalohet dhe artikulli i programit ne listen start up hiqet.
c.Programe te renda,qe ngadalsojne kompjuterin dhe zene hapesire te madhe
ne Ram(shiko procesin e programit ne task manaxher,nqs vlera ne kb eshte mbi 20 mije kb,nuk eshte mire qe skedari exe te mbahet ne listen start up.Skedari duhet hiqet.
d.Programe qe i perkasin pajisjeve hardwere qe i ke hequr nga kompjuteri dhe zevendesuar me nje te re.Psh ke blere nje videokarte ATI te re dhe heq
karten video NVidia te vjeter.Ne listen  Start up figuron skedar exe i Nvidia qe i perket kartes se vjeter.Ai artikull nuk te duhet me,pasi karten Nvidia e ke hequr.Hiqet ai artikull nga Start up lista.
e.Hiqet nga lista start up ndonje artikull qe i perket ndonje programi qe e perdor shume shume rralle.(psh skedar exe qe i perket nje programi per riparim regjistri ose nje skedar exe qe perdoret per te gjetur skedare dublikate dhe hequr kopjen e dyte identike te ndonje skedari).
Me funksionin heq zhduket nga lista katrori dhe emri i artikullit ne liste.
Kur perdoret funksioni Caktivizo(disable)
Caktivizimi nenkupton nje veprim qe behet perkohsisht,dhe te lejon te besh aktivizim me vone.
a.Ke perfunduar azhurnimin dhe skanimin me antivirus/antispyware dhe perkohsisht e caktivizon nga lista
b.Programi eshte shume i rende dhe i ben caktivizim
c.Lehtesim i ngarkeses se kompjuterit,kur procesori nuk eshte i fuqishem dhe memorja ne kompjuter eshte e vogel,512 mb ose 1gb.
d.Caktivizimi mund te aplikohet edhe ne rastet perpara se te luash nje loje.
e.Raste instalimi,caktivizohet antivirusi,program antispam,program firewall.
4.Don qe kompjuteri te punoje me shpejt ne internet.Ne kete rast caktivizon nga lista ndonje program antispam,filter pop up te ndonje programi,bllokues scriptesh,anonimizues,sniffer rrjeti etj.
5.Programe qe i perdor me sezone,periudha te shkurtera si psh programe schedulimi,programe defragmentarizimi,programe monitorizimi per te identifikuar difekte dhe riparuar.Keto programe pas perdorimit caktivizohen.
Dy figura si behet heqja dhe si behet caktivizimi.Heqja ne kete rast heq skedarin exe nga lista start up,por nuk heq skedarin exe nga program files(origjina e skedarit)
Caktivizimi pastron shenjen e V-se perpara programit ne liste dhe programi nuk aktivizohet me ndezjen e kompjuterit.

----------


## benseven11

Funksioni i heqjes,pastron listen start up edhe nga artikujt virus,spyware,trojan duke i zhdukur.Me windows start/run msconfig nuk e ben dot kete gje por thjesht nje caktivizim.

Artikull i caktivizuar.

----------


## benseven11

Butona te tjere.

----------


## benseven11

Ekzekutimi,hapja e nje programi nga nje artikull ne liste eshte proces i thjeshte.
Klik i djathte te artikulli dhe zgjedh run now.
Programi do hapet.

----------


## benseven11

Transfero nje artikull duke perdorur funksionin "Send to".

Fund.

----------

